# Pregnancy is Exhausting!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It WILL pass. truly, it will.

15 weeks is not even half way. but, it's close to the second trimester, and things will radically improve then.
I remember that stomache thing. I didnt vomit much. but, it was like my stomach would be roiling, and it felt that if I ate something mild, it would feel better. So, I did. and it did feel better . . . . . for 5 minutes. then I'd need to eat again to calm my stomach. and yes, gas bubbles and belching like no tomorrow. 
And, being utterly exhausted for no obvious reason. climbing stairs seemed like mountain climbing. I got out of breath SOOOO easily. it's like, "what gives?"

Again, it gets better. you get a few month of feeling GOOD, then you into another country of not feeling so good for the last two month.

(I always laugh when I see movies showing a hugely pregnant woman lying on her back! this is simply impossible. the pressure of the baby on your lungs will make breathing nearly impossible on your back, unless you are in a recliner, pretty much upright. you can really only sleep on your side, and one of the greatest joys after the birth is the first night you CAN lay and sleep on your stomach for a bit!

I always thought people who said they LOVED being pregnant were out of their gourds!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

@tinyliny LOL I'm with you there! It's... different, being pregnant. I wouldn't say I LOVE being pregnant, I'm certainly not the little old lady in the shoe with a billion children! For the most part, I have a good amount of energy, I feel pretty good. Some days I hit a slump and I need extra naps. I slept a TON during January, and could hardly eat. Things vastly improved in February, and I had a couple weeks of not getting sick at all. Now I'm getting it again, but at least I don't have food aversion. I hated that.

I'm just thinking, "can I skip ahead to when the kid is riding age, like 3 or something?" lol! They have Pony Club in Ohio, and you can bet your buttons that if my kid shows even mild interest in horses, I will have them going when old enough. I missed out on the Pony Club experience when I was a kid, so I'm looking forward to giving that to my child.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

As exhausting as it is to care for little babies, the time will go by MUCH too fast, in hind sight. you'll be saddened to see your baby slip from that 'newborn' look into a baby that can sit up. and from a sit up by himself/herself, to a cruising mini-toddler. That time when they are small, and lumpy and floppy and make those cute little uncontrolled movements with their hands and make random noises and smile for no reason at all, and just are totally into nursing . . . . it's too sweet to rush along.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I can't speak from experience, but I hear it passes. And think of the end product, it's so worth it! ;-)



> I'm just thinking, "can I skip ahead to when the kid is riding age, like 3 or something?" lol! They have Pony Club in Ohio, and you can bet your buttons that if my kid shows even mild interest in horses, I will have them going when old enough. I missed out on the Pony Club experience when I was a kid, so I'm looking forward to giving that to my child.


I wouldn't skip the first three years; you'd miss your baby starting to call you 'mommy' and the crawling, and other adorable firsts! No, I'd just skip the pregnancy :lol:


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Congratulations! I wouldn't skip the years either. My friends joked that they wanted to skip the first 18 but as soon as their daughter was born you couldn't separate them for anything. :smile:


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I never was much into babies, so I'm really trying to learn and find things that are cool and interesting about them. Seeing my barn friend's seven month old with the horses, and the way he adores them, and how much my mare likes him (she gets so concerned if he starts crying!) is really helping. No matter what my thoughts have been in the past about babies, I know that I will love our little one when they finally get here.

By the way, any suggestions for swim wear during pregnancy? I am so not wearing my two piece lol. We will be living two miles from Virginia beach for a month in May, and I'd like to have something comfortable for the water, though I probably won't go in past my knees. I do like to sit in the wet sand though and let the waves hit me. I am so excited. I love the beach. Best working vacation ever!

Oh, and my soups on, so I'm happy now.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I wish I could help, but when I was pregnant I had morning sickness every single day for 9 months! Drs at the Base hospital ( this was in 1970) gave me some pill to take that had zero effect. I even got fired from my job at Burger Chef because I spent the entire lunch rush in the bathroom puking. 
After that daily ritual I was usually good to go to eat anything I wanted. Became addicted to cookies and cream ice cream, and a concoction of ground beef, potatoes and corn.
Phenargen is an anti nausea med that worked great for me while passing kidney stones, not sure if it's approved for pregnancy though. I'm sure there are approved anti nausea meds for pregnant women out there.

Stay active, do lots of walking and keep fit. It's what helped me greatly, my labor was over in 6 hours. And I hope your bout with morning sickness ends soon.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I wasn't into babies either. I'm still not, not really. But, my OWN baby? totally different. you will find yourself literally drinking in the smell of your own baby. we really aren't any different from animals.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I suffered terribly with my first but I had so many things going wrong with my general health including pernicious anemia I think a lot of the nausea and vomiting was down to that.
When I was pregnant with baby #2 a friend told me to that the moment you start to feel nausea coming on to eat something like a plain cracker, not too sweet or too salty, we have Jacobs Cream Crackers in the UK and they were perfect but plain toast seemed to work too.
I did the same with my next two pregnancies and breezed through them all with little to no morning sickness at all.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Stay active, do lots of walking and keep fit. It's what helped me greatly, my labor was over in 6 hours. And I hope your bout with morning sickness ends soon.


That is a HUGE relief to hear that! Holy cow! I keep hearing people say they spent 20 to 30 hours in labor and I'm like dear GOD COME ON! That is WAY too long. It's good to hear that there are things I can do to encourage a quick labor. My job is fairly active, it's retail and I spend a lot of time getting up and walking around and helping customers. I'm a bit of a couch potato the other four days of the week, but I still get up and move around. DH's mom and sister reacted to the pregnancy news like I should now be treated like an invalid, which I completely disagree with. Moving around is healthy and makes me feel better. I'm glad DH isn't hovering and freaking out and not letting me do things. That would drive me nuts. He's the perfect amount of supportive


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

jaydee said:


> When I was pregnant with baby #2 a friend told me to that the moment you start to feel nausea coming on to eat something like a plain cracker, not too sweet or too salty, we have Jacobs Cream Crackers in the UK and they were perfect but plain toast seemed to work too.


I got the same advice and it didn't work for me. What worked, though, was a very strong, black espresso in the morning immediately after waking up. Still left me a bit queasy throughout the day, but without - nothing would get done without a bucket within reach, lol.
@horseluvr2524, I agree on staying active. Helps with the recovery after birth as well.
And while I understand you may be a bit self-conscious in a bikini - it is the most comfortable thing to wear :biggrin:


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Well congrats, first of all ^^

Double check me on this, but as far as I know there isn't any reason you shouldn't be able to take Bicarbonate (baking soda) as an antacid.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I feel for you! I was nauseous for the first trimester of my first pregnancy, but got better after that. I do remember being really, really tired all the time. I would fall asleep anywhere. In fact, when my water broke and hubby drove me to the hospital in a cold sweat looking terrified, I napped in the car, LOL. I used to have insomnia, but not when I was pregnant. And after my first baby was born, well, I was too exhausted all the time to have insomnia. 

Whenever you feel tired, tell yourself you're making a human being, and take a nap. Even just closing your eyes for five minutes at work can help. 

Oh, and I wasn't into babies AT ALL. I'm still not. But as @*Tiny* said, yours are different. I loved watching mine grow up (they are now 13 and 15!), but was never sad when a phase was over. I don't miss changing diapers or carrying them around. I like that my kids can walk around and make their own sandwiches. Call me crazy. Yet I have a great relationship with both my kids, and am incredibly grateful to my daughter for getting me back into horses after so many years of missing out. My two kids are the most amazing things that ever happened to me. I am amazed to watch them grow up and become who they are meant to be. Just because I wasn't a baby-crazy mom who got weepy at the thought that her baby would soon grow up doesn't mean I loved them less, or they are any less attached to me. My 15 year old football-playing son will walk over to me and hug me for no reason. My daughter's always telling me how much she appreciates what I do. I got lucky I guess, but my point is that there isn't just one type of mom. You'll be the mom you are! 

The pregnancy will be over before you know it, and you'll have a whole new adventure!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just gave birth to our second baby last week. I too was not a fan of being pregnant! Sure, it’s “great” to carry around a life in you - I get that - but dang it makes a person miserable. Second trimester usually isn’t too bad, but between the morning sickness in the first, and how UNCOMFORTABLE you get that last month ... I’m just glad to have the baby here! (Now the task of losing the 30 pounds I gained.....)

I am not much of a baby person either but it is different when it’s your own - especially your first. I’ll never forget the moment when I got to hold my daughter right after she was born. Just the best!! I don’t feel like I had that “moment” with my son but his birth was also more relaxed yet I was so exhausted at the same time, so I think the lethargy had something to do with it. 

As far as the burping, talk to your obgyn. Pregnancy affects everyone different. They can help you figure out things that will help. 

And as far as food, there will be things you just will not be able to stomach. Just the way it goes! For me, pretty much all meat was just disgusting in my 1st and 2nd trimester of both pregnancies. 

My morning sickness was much worse for my first and lasted all the way to the third trimester. For my first, labor was actually pretty “easy”. Water broke, contractions followed (about 12 hours .... last 20 minutes were utterly unberable), and pushed for 15 minutes and she was here. General rule of thumb is that labor lasts longer for your first but there’s always exceptions. 

Second, my contractions woke me up at 3 am and he was born less than 7 hours later. Contractions were much easier (I was really worried based upon last time!)Again, rule of thumb is that later pregnancies will progress faster with labor. 

SWIMSUITS - find a tankini! Covers your growing belly comfortably. If you want to wear it later in the pregnancy, get a size larger. It’ll be more comfortable!

And good luck!! You will be in love when he or she arrives.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

beau159 said:


> *Just gave birth to our second baby last week*. I too was not a fan of being pregnant! Sure, it’s “great” to carry around a life in you - I get that - but dang it makes a person miserable. Second trimester usually isn’t too bad, but between the morning sickness in the first, and how UNCOMFORTABLE you get that last month ... I’m just glad to have the baby here! (Now the task of losing the 30 pounds I gained.....)
> 
> I am not much of a baby person either but it is different when it’s your own - especially your first. I’ll never forget the moment when I got to hold my daughter right after she was born. Just the best!! I don’t feel like I had that “moment” with my son but his birth was also more relaxed yet I was so exhausted at the same time, so I think the lethargy had something to do with it.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!

And that's some pretty solid advice.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Congrats beau, for some reason I thought you mentioning being pregnant was the first kid lol Shows how much I missed.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the kind words and advice! It is so appreciated. 

Thanks @beau159 ! And congrats!

Yeah, I'm thinking of going the tankini route. I'm so excited to go to the beach. I can't wait.
@Acadianartist I loved hearing about your experiences, and I love seeing posts and pictures about your daughter's progress. She is a little star rider 
@SwissMiss That's interesting about the espresso. For the most part I haven't been drinking coffee because I just have absolutely no desire for it. But it did help this morning. My "pregnancy tea", while delicious, does not help my stomach. But the coffee seemed to help? Weird.

The subtitle of this thread should be "Pregnancy doesn't make sense". :lol:


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> The subtitle of this thread should be "Pregnancy doesn't make sense". :lol:


:rofl: Advice is to keep caffeine intake as low as possible while pregnant. But it was the only thing that kept me out of complete misery all the way through. My ob found it very interesting, but straight out told me that it won't be her first piece of advice against nausea, lol.
@beau159, congrats!

I am actually with @Acadianartist and @tinyliny. I was never really into babies (and even now I don't mind giving them back soonish if I get to hold one), but my own were a total different ballgame! They drove my crazy (ha, they still do at 7 and 5 :rofl, but just snuggling with them is/was awesome


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Every woman is different but I found that maintaining my blood sugar levels were my key to staving off morning sickness. My second pregnancy I gained a lot of weight eating pretzels and dried cereal every time I started to feel off, but I managed not to throw up at all... Unfortunately I still don't have any kids. None of my pregnancies have made it past 12 weeks, so I can't give you any advice for what comes next. Though I still wish you good luck and congratulations! xD


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

@SwissMiss Aaaaaw! I love those ages! My favorite have to be 2 or 3 to 7 years old. They are so cute. My niece who I got to see over Christmas is 6. We were driving back to relatives house after eating dinner out. A fire truck and ambulance sirens go off, coming down the street, and my DH pulls to the side of the road. Niece proceeds to exclaim "Oh my gosh what did we do? Everybody put your hands up!"

Roars of laughter ensued. She was like "what?". Then they had to explain what those sirens meant. I wonder if daddy or mommy have been pulled over more than once in the past few years :wink:

Oh, and my nephew, her brother, is 4. We were all at the yucky mouse place. He proudly proclaims that he is "Chuckie Cheese's biggest fan". His teen cousin says "I don't like chuckie cheese, he creeps me out." His response was: "I can't believe you said that, I never thought you would say that. I'm so disappointed. I don't trust you anymore" :rofl:

They are such a riot at those ages.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

kiltsrhott said:


> Every woman is different but I found that maintaining my blood sugar levels were my key to staving off morning sickness. My second pregnancy I gained a lot of weight eating pretzels and dried cereal every time I started to feel off, but I managed not to throw up at all... Unfortunately I still don't have any kids. None of my pregnancies have made it past 12 weeks, so I can't give you any advice for what comes next. Though I still wish you good luck and congratulations! xD


I'm sorry to hear about your losses. that's rough 

Now I'm craving rice krispy cereal. I read "dry cereal" and now I want rice krispy. I have to laugh at the randomness.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you. I've finally come to terms with my miscarriages. I like to believe that things happen for a reason. I just wasn't ready to be a mom and maybe someday when I am, everything will work out. It's a lot more common than people realize too and I hope that talking about it will help other women who have experienced the same thing not feel so alone.

But yes... Dry cereal. All I wanted was freaking frosted flakes. Now I'm so sick of them I can't even look at them. My first pregnancy I lived within walking distance of a dairy Queen and they had this banana blizzard thing that I couldn't get enough of. My cravings were so totally different each time.

My first pregnancy I was so easily repulsed by smells too. My room mate kept making these cheesey pasta side things and I just couldn't handle the smell. I still don't like the smell of those years later. With my second smells didn't bother me at all but I had this weird metallic taste in my mouth that kept making me nauseous and I'd have to cover it up with snacks and decaf chai.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

kiltsrhott said:


> With my second smells didn't bother me at all but I had this weird metallic taste in my mouth that kept making me nauseous and I'd have to cover it up with snacks and decaf chai.


Oh my gosh! For me, for quite a while, no matter what kind of water I drank, where it came from, what I was drinking it out of, ALL water tasted like soap! That seems to have alleviated a bit, but my gosh that was so nasty tasting! In fact, it was just in general that my saliva tasted like soap. What the heck right? #pregnancydoesn'tmakesense

I'm just having fun with it and laughing at myself. I was talking to my friend a bit ago and I couldn't remember the name of the umbilical cord so I called it a "string thingy". I'm totally up on the terms, right?  Super smart. Pregnancy brain is frustrating, interesting, and rather funny!

This article got it, as the British would say, bang on:
"If you are Mary King and manage to look tidy in the saddle until 39 weeks, on no account attempt a dressage test. You will forget it. You will also forget the following: putting your hat/boots/saddle in the car before you go to the yard, the location of your yard, the route you have taken hacking twice a week for the past five years, your horse’s name, your partner’s name, your own name. Give up and go hacking. But take a map, or a GPS. Just don’t forget how to use it."
9 things only a pregnant rider would know - Horse & Hound


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

kiltsrhott said:


> Thank you. I've finally come to terms with my miscarriages. I like to believe that things happen for a reason. I just wasn't ready to be a mom and maybe someday when I am, everything will work out. It's a lot more common than people realize too and I hope that talking about it will help other women who have experienced the same thing not feel so alone.


My very first pregnancy was a miscarriage at 7 weeks. I too had no idea how “common” it is until I started talking to people about it. Not that it makes it any less heartbreaking or less emotionally painful. 

Just wanted to say I am so sorry to hear about your news. 

OP, I lived constantly on Triscuits my first (successful) pregnancy and then on wheat thins for my second. Constant snacking on bland crackers was key!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Oh my gosh! For me, for quite a while, no matter what kind of water I drank, where it came from, what I was drinking it out of, ALL water tasted like soap! That seems to have alleviated a bit, but my gosh that was so nasty tasting! In fact, it was just in general that my saliva tasted like soap. What the heck right? #pregnancydoesn'tmakesense
> 
> I'm just having fun with it and laughing at myself. I was talking to my friend a bit ago and I couldn't remember the name of the umbilical cord so I called it a "string thingy". I'm totally up on the terms, right?  Super smart. Pregnancy brain is frustrating, interesting, and rather funny!
> 
> ...


The Mary King bit sounds a whole lot more like menopause to me. Been there, took the hormones, got the t shirt and barely survived with my sanity intact. :dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05: And I managed to not kill anyone 😎😎


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh, yes, I remember baby brain. Not so much during my first pregnancy, because I was finishing my PhD thesis (my smart supervisor who had two kids told me I'd better finish before the baby because after that, I wouldn't be able to focus - was she ever right!). I defended my thesis within 3 weeks of giving birth. I still have pictures of myself with the jury, and joked that if things weren't going very well, I'd have the perfect excuse to make a quick exit! It was fine. The only thing that bothered me in the last trimester was being confined in a car for long periods of time. I used to also forget I was pregnant and try to squeeze into spaces I had no hope of fitting in. 

Then I had my son who cried 24/7 and never slept. Oh, and the projectile vomiting flying across the room was fun. So I was glad I'd finished my academic work because my supervisor was right. All I could think of was baby stuff. People were worried about me. Then, a couple of years later came my daughter. She was a self-soother. Went to bed without a peep. Nothing was ever hard with her - it still isn't. And my son has turned out to be a great kid. It all unfolded as it should and I'm glad I got to be a mom twice. But yeah, I remember moments when I couldn't remember what to call a bottle. I also remember walking around like a zombie with my son against my body, and whacking his head on a doorknob. Oops. Oh well, no long-term damage


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

This morning was not as bad. I went ahead and made myself a cup of very very weak coffee. It did offset my morning sickness for a bit. When I did get sick after about 5ish minutes of drinking coffee, it didn't hurt like it usually does and it didn't burn or even leave a horrible taste. Basically made it come up like water. I will take that over what has been my norm!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

horseluvr2524 said:


> This morning was not as bad. I went ahead and made myself a cup of very very weak coffee. It did offset my morning sickness for a bit. When I did get sick after about 5ish minutes of drinking coffee, it didn't hurt like it usually does and it didn't burn or even leave a horrible taste. Basically made it come up like water. I will take that over what has been my norm!


If it makes you feel any better, I gave up coffee during my first pregnancy, and was horribly constipated (sorry, TMI, but the door's been opened!). Coffee was the only thing that got things moving. I talked to my Dr. about it, and she said a cup of coffee is fine. Better than the alternative. So if it helps, I say a cup won't hurt the baby.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I gave up coffee during my first pregnancy, and was horribly constipated (sorry, TMI, but the door's been opened!). Coffee was the only thing that got things moving. I talked to my Dr. about it, and she said a cup of coffee is fine. Better than the alternative. So if it helps, I say a cup won't hurt the baby.


Hey, I started this thread with a bolded TMI warning, so if readers got this far in, they should have been sufficiently warned by now! :lol:

Yeah, coffee did help. And it was weak coffee even by my standards, and I'm one of those weak coffee loving people who pour in a ton of milk and sugar. Besides, if half of it comes back up anyway...

There aren't too many types of people that are comfortable talking about this kind of stuff. Horse people are one of those kinds, and I believe that's because horse care involves so many nasties! One of the previous barn owner's got my husband to feel the manure of a horse that had sand colic. I was like "....what?" :rofl: Couldn't believe he actually did it, as he's only maybe 1/2 or 1/4 horse person, not really full on horse person. I would even hesitate at feeling manure with my bare hands.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I wonder if heartburn medication would help you? I didn’t have it so bad for my first pregnancy but it was really bad for my second. I was on Prilosec the whole last trimester . So that might be something to ask your doctor.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't have heartburn though. Had that before so I know what it's like. It's just that my stomach is funny when I first get up, so then I end up getting sick, and during being sick I burp up a ton of gas. After that, I'm fine and can eat almost anything I want to.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

horseluvr2524 said:


> I don't have heartburn though. Had that before so I know what it's like. It's just that my stomach is funny when I first get up, so then I end up getting sick, and during being sick I burp up a ton of gas. After that, I'm fine and can eat almost anything I want to.


This is why I suggested the bicarbonate 

I said antacid, but that isn't the right word. All it does is help gas escape. Maybe if you took that when first getting up it would get rid of enough gas that you wouldn't puke? Obviously I have never been pregnant so that may be totally wrong lol, but I have had quite a wrestle with stomach problems. Hope you figure something out either way.

About the TMI warning, you're so right about us there. If we can do some of the things we do nothing much will phase us. <img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.horseforum.com/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Very Happy" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Right, I know you don’t have heartburn, but I wonder if it would help anyway. You could take it before bed, and see if your stomach feels better in the morning. 

With my first pregnancy, I had to eat a few crackers before I even sat up in bed, or I’d be a goner with the morning sickness. You could try that too. Eat some bland crackers before even moving out of bed.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, I'm going to rant now. Since the pregnancy is making life problems ten times worse, this is relative.

DH has had an unusually busy week with work. I've had an unusually sucky week. I think the baby hit a growth spurt or something this past week, because every once in a while I have several days where I feel like the life has been drained out of me. This past week was like that. A little more nausea, a little (well, sometimes a lot) more tired, etc.

I am not the cleanest person in the world. I'm not dirty, but I am a little messy. Me, on my own, I'm OK with laundry piling up for a few days. I will let dishes sit for a few hours before I get to them. I don't like tons of clutter everywhere but a little doesn't bother me. DH on the other hand is extremely clean, and clutter and mess will stress him out. And boy does he gripe about it.

I hadn't kept up with things this past week very well. I was making breakfast/lunch/dinner for us, but wasn't getting to the dishes right away. Often the breakfast/lunch dishes were sitting until dinner, and then I cleaned them up and made dinner, and then the dinner dishes sat until the next morning because I felt so crappy. Usually DH helps but he was extra tired this week. So the mess was bothering him, and he gets stressed out, which stresses me out... ugh. He noticed I was extra grouchy this evening and apologized for his own grouchiness.

Then, I go out to the barn this evening and find out that one of the boarders who isn't supposed to even be feeding mine and my boarder friend's horses, is feeding my friend's horses MY feed that I pay for! UGH! And this is the same person that when confronted or asked something will either yell and throw attitude or completely deny it. It's exhausting. I had to call BO and get him involved, after trying to resolve it on my own. BO is extremely unhelpful and doesn't like getting involved (pretty much a self-care rent space I just own the land type), but I got on his case this time because I explained that I've tried to discuss and resolve things with this person before and they don't respect me and don't listen at all. I don't understand why this person was feeding my friend's horse MY feed when she still had her own! What the heck? And they aren't even supposed to be feeding but don't listen. I would move, but I'm shipping my horse to Ohio next month anyway so there isn't much point. I really don't understand what is so hard about leaving other people's horses and things alone.

Lastly, I'm trying to sell excess tack. Had it posted on CL among other places. Never had an issue with CL before, but this time some ********* scammer was able to change my ad to something else. I had to go through and delete things, all new passwords, etc. UGH.

And these pregnancy hormones are turning me into momzilla. Seriously. I feel it happening. Do you know what it's like when you can feel yourself getting very unreasonable and irrational, but can't help feeling/acting that way? Hello pregnancy hormones. How about people just be reasonable, so I can manage the momzilla inside of me. I am so irritated right now, especially with said problem boarder. Considering last time I tried to talk to him he YELLED at me on the phone, I just hope I don't lose it on him.

April can't come quickly enough.

ETA: Problem boarder finally got back to me and agreed to stop feeding. I hope it lasts!


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Along with finding out your nips leak when you hear babies cry, this whole thread is a nail in the coffin of me ever wanting to get pregnant or have a baby. 

I'll be honest. I hate babies. I. Hate. Them. Their faces and crying gets on my nerves, and they are like stinky, big headed aliens that sleep and crap.
I love kids. I hate. Babies. 
No offense to people who do like them. I understand it's very odd to despise human infants...

How do you tolerate the pain and lack of sleep??? The constant ear racking noise of crying and smell of **** and crap?? 
I suppose my maternal instinct ran away with my sexuality. Maybe it's a lesbian thing? 

I do plan on adopting someday. I really enjoy watching 3 years olds and up. They can surprise you!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

EmberScarlet said:


> Along with finding out your nips leak when you hear babies cry, this whole thread is a nail in the coffin of me ever wanting to get pregnant or have a baby.
> 
> I'll be honest. I hate babies. I. Hate. Them. Their faces and crying gets on my nerves, and they are like stinky, big headed aliens that sleep and crap.
> I love kids. I hate. Babies.
> ...


I can't say that I appreciated this 'hate babies' post as an expecting mother on a thread where I was more looking for encouragement and support as I go through my first pregnancy. But this is a public forum and you are free to say what you want, and I respect that right.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

talking about pregnancy, childbirth and babies is like talking horses; everyone's had a different experience, and they all think your's will be like their own. 
meh. . . 

you've got this!


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

horseluvr2524 said:


> I can't say that I appreciated this 'hate babies' post as an expecting mother on a thread where I was more looking for encouragement and support as I go through my first pregnancy. But this is a public forum and you are free to say what you want, and I respect that right.


Yes, I understood that pretty quickly after posting it... Not my best behavior, I apologise. 

I'm sure you will have a great time raising your kiddo!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

OP, the tiredness should get better. The first trimester and sometimes the beginning of the second can really be a doozy. Just hang in there. 

I wasn’t as tired with my first pregnancy, but then again the morning sickness was worse so maybe I just didn’t notice it! I was extremely tired with my second pregnancy. 



EmberScarlet said:


> Along with finding out your nips leak when you hear babies cry, this whole thread is a nail in the coffin of me ever wanting to get pregnant or have a baby.
> 
> I'll be honest. I hate babies. I. Hate. Them. Their faces and crying gets on my nerves, and they are like stinky, big headed aliens that sleep and crap.
> I love kids. I hate. Babies.
> ...


 It is different when it’s your own baby or not somebody else’s. 

Breasts leaking are not a huge deal; just wear breast pads.

Yes, labor can be painful and pregnancy is uncomfortable. But it’s only temporary. Your body adapts to the lack of sleep. 

I don’t know where you’ve been, but there is not a constant smell of **** and crap. I don’t know where you got that idea. 

Yes there are some colicky babies out there but most of them do not cry all the time. Most of them sleep most of the time. I think you are overreacting to the thought of babies. 

There is nothing wrong with choosing to adopt instead of having children of your own , but I think you need to open your mind a little bit more.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

So, looks like the worst is over. I think Baby went through a growth spurt especially the past week and made me so very sick. This morning, I felt relatively back to normal. So long as I'm not waking up super early (AKA days I have to go to work) I don't get sick at all. A teensy bit of nausea, but nothing really even worth mentioning. Oh, I was able to burp this morning without running to the toilet to get sick, so that was a huge relief.

Bump is showing up and getting more noticeable. Obviously bigger when I'm bloated lol. 17 weeks along now! Sometimes it still doesn't feel real that I've got a human growing inside of me.

I think I've decided on a name, if it's a girl. I'll be finding out in April what the gender is, I'm looking forward to that. If it's a boy, I will be up a creek as I'm stumped on boy names lol!

Anyway: Aria Elizabeth.

Aria: "Italian for "air." In music, an aria is a usually a solo in an opera. In Hebrew, it's derived from Ariel, meaning "lion of God," and its Teutonic origins relate it to a bird."

Elizabeth: "'Consecrated to God' or 'My God is bountiful'".

The middle name I'm wavering between Elizabeth and Isabelle, but I love the first name Aria. DH likes it too! (yay!). I've got a lot of time to change my mind again though :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Im pregnant for the third time, was an accident, were not planning on having three especially while running a 90acre boarding facility but things happen. Im 25 weeks, and Ive been over it since I found out we were pregnant. My first, daughter, is 3.5, my son is 1.5 thankfully both love the outdoors, and my daughter is obsessed with horses! So I lucked out there!

From my experience, my first pregnancy was 100% by far the worst, I was sick, lost about 20lbs, just never felt good overall. Second, was a breeze, and this third probably wouldnt be too bad if my other two kids werent full of energy 24/7 but I wouldnt change it for the world! In all three of my pregnancies, I did notice, I was tired my first trimester, felt literally amazing my second, and by the third I was straight up exhausted! 

My second pregnancy I rode quite often, but my first and last, lol, have ridden maybe twice?! Just dont feel like it honestly, not thats necessarily a bad thing. Overall, just enjoy it, youll literally love the first years more than you think, and for me who had never held a baby until I had my daughter, babies are not all as terrifying as you might think. For me, everything fell into place and was surprisingly a gradual adjustment which was a huge relief to me personally!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thought I would update. I'm doing better (I feel like I keep saying that). I got these papaya tablets that really help keep my digestion normal, which helps stop the morning sickness and other problems. Some mornings I have it, others I don't, but it's practically nothing thanks to these tablets. They are very tasty too!

That and I switched to flintstone gummies instead of the chewables. The gummies you take twice a day and the chewables once. I don't think that the nutrient overload from a one a day vitamin was helping my stomach. That and the gummies taste so much better so win win. I'm making my DH eat the leftover chewable vitamins now :lol:

I felt good enough to get on my mare yesterday, which was really nice. I even did some trotting and cantering, posting and half seat. Only about ten to fifteen minutes of riding, but it was nice to get back up there. My mare was really good for me, I'm beyond happy with her.

So, onwards and... outwards? :lol: My baby bump is a bit noticeable now. I'm not huge by any means, but it's there.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

horseluvr2524 said:


> That and I switched to flintstone gummies instead of the chewables. The gummies you take twice a day and the chewables once. I don't think that the nutrient overload from a one a day vitamin was helping my stomach.


The gummies make me feel sick, even when not pregnant. I think it’s all the added sugar in them to make them gummies. 

But if it’s working for you, go for it! I would take a vitamin B supplement before bed as that was supposed to help with AM sickness. 

Are you taking a prenatal gummy?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Glad to hear you are feeling a big better! And my daughter's name is Isabelle  We needed to find names for our kids that were easy to pronounce in French and English because we are a bilingual household. So it's Isabelle and Samuel. 

Elizabeth is lovely too. It will likely get shortened to "Liz" or "Beth". Some of her friends call my daughter "Izzy", but mostly, her name doesn't get shortened. A lot of people write "Isabella" though, which drives her nuts. Something about a character in a show made that name popular for her generation. 

Aria is really pretty! Great choice.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

beau159 said:


> Are you taking a prenatal gummy?


I was informed by doctor that the flintstone vitamins have all the same stuff as prenatals, without making you sick. I compared them to prenatals and found it to be true. They have folic acid and all that stuff.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

horseluvr2524 said:


> I was informed by doctor that the flintstone vitamins have all the same stuff as prenatals, without making you sick. I compared them to prenatals and found it to be true. They have folic acid and all that stuff.


Huh. I had no idea - especially that they had enough folic acid.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm late coming into the thread but congratulations! Don't worry about the not being into babies thing - they have a way of showing you what's what real quick and suddenly instead of being that person in the restaurant booth that can't get over how "those parents" seem to think their little heathen is a sweet little cherub as he throws his french fries at the waitress and squeals like a banshee turns into those people! ****!

I took my prenatal vitamins at night before I went to bed instead of first thing in the morning and that really seemed to help. I also carried mints in my pockets and ate a lot of poptarts!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks @farmpony84 ! Though I can't see myself allowing my child to throw french fries at people LOL. Probably by the time they are old enough to do more than dump food on themselves and shove it off the high chair, they are old enough to understand no and time out. lol. But we shall see. I've never been a parent before so I can't say. I think my background with animal training and setting clear, firm, and fair rules/boundaries will be helpful.

I learned back in January to take my vitamins at night instead of in the morning. Worked out much better. Why did you carry mints?

This morning my tummy was kind of off. Not nausea, but just not feeling well. So I held my tummy with both hands and gently shook up and down. I was cracking up laughing because it made me feel better. It reminded me of the little air tosses people do with their babies.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

horseluvr2524 said:


> I never was much into babies, so I'm really trying to learn and find things that are cool and interesting about them. Seeing my barn friend's seven month old with the horses, and the way he adores them, and how much my mare likes him (she gets so concerned if he starts crying!) is really helping. No matter what my thoughts have been in the past about babies, I know that I will love our little one when they finally get here.
> 
> By the way, any suggestions for swim wear during pregnancy? I am so not wearing my two piece lol. We will be living two miles from Virginia beach for a month in May, and I'd like to have something comfortable for the water, though I probably won't go in past my knees. I do like to sit in the wet sand though and let the waves hit me. I am so excited. I love the beach. Best working vacation ever!
> 
> Oh, and my soups on, so I'm happy now.


You can totally rock your swimming suit! pregnant moms are the cutest thing! Im jealous about the soup recipe. I feel that you should share the wealth.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

beau159 said:


> I wonder if heartburn medication would help you? I didn’t have it so bad for my first pregnancy but it was really bad for my second. I was on Prilosec the whole last trimester . So that might be something to ask your doctor.


As someone who has never been pregnant but has been snooping the thread lol, but has been on prilosec (and generic omeprazole as it's cheaper and I was on it so much) it blocks the stomach acid but also absorption of good things which I can't imagine would be good for a pregnant woman. I had issues with low B12 which doesn't really happen, the phone call went "are you a vegetarian?" "no I'm a carnivore actually... eat quite a bit of meat" "oh...." then we figured out what it was. Also had issues with other things being low too and had a whole list of vitamins/minerals I was taking in addition to a good multivitamin.

Not saying not to do it, do talk to your doctor, but it's one of those things that is generally considered to have minimal/no side effects, maybe since it's not generally taken regularly, but it does so just something to be aware of. And as someone with severe acid reflux, I almost never get heartburn.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

my2geldings said:


> You can totally rock your swimming suit! pregnant moms are the cutest thing! Im jealous about the soup recipe. I feel that you should share the wealth.


I've been thinking that I will just use my two piece and use some kind of long shirt as a cover (because I'm self conscious lol). But at this rate I'm not sure that side of the U.S. will EVER warm up, VA beach is COLD right now! And we are heading there in two weeks!

I can share the soup recipe, I think (I don't think it violates HF rules, not a forum). So I followed the linked recipe, but did a few things different: left the skin on and kept ALL of the drippings (extra flavor!), and had 1.5 onions instead of just 1. I used one half of a red, one half yellow, and one half white. I figured out that THAT is what made the soup so incredible, because I did make it a second time and only used one type of onion, and it was nothing like that first batch. So use THREE different kinds of onion. Then it's killer! So delicious!

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/the-ultimate-chicken-noodle-soup


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That recipe uses my secret ingredient for chicken soup: * Lemon juice!!!*

My other secret ingredient is a touch of* toasted sesame oil *in the soup. togehter with onion, black peper and maybe some garlic and or parsley . . . YUMMMMM!!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Didn't see if Farmpony answered, but mints help settle some people's stomachs, so that might be the reason


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I ended up with some ginger "mints" when I had a bad stomach bug. They were designed for pregnancy but figured it wouldn't hurt and could only help. Both ginger and mint are good for the stomach but I also think the sucking motion is too, it also gives your brain something to focus on rather than any uneasiness. They definitely helped me quite a bit.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

These things have been enormously helpful for me. I'm happy to say that I don't need them as much anymore. But I will be stocking up for the third trimester, as I've been told the morning sickness returns.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

horseluvr2524 said:


> But I will be stocking up for the third trimester, as I've been told the morning sickness returns.


Of course pregnancy is different for everyone but I don’t think it’s very common to have morning sickness in the 3rd trimester. You will be very tired, uncomfortable, and peeing constantly .... but usually no nausea! Might get some decent heartburn. And swollen legs. Ah, the joys! At least it’s all temporary. 

I didn’t have morning sickness in the 3rd trimester with either of my successful pregnancies.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

beau159 said:


> Of course pregnancy is different for everyone but I don’t think it’s very common to have morning sickness in the 3rd trimester. You will be very tired, uncomfortable, and peeing constantly .... but usually no nausea! Might get some decent heartburn. And swollen legs. Ah, the joys! At least it’s all temporary.
> 
> I didn’t have morning sickness in the 3rd trimester with either of my successful pregnancies.


I guess the motto of this thread is that pregnancy is different for everyone, so you can't tell anyone for sure if they will or won't have something lol. I am refusing to believe/freak out over the scary birth stories. I'm just going to believe that mine is going to be fairly quick and not extremely painful, because if I don't I might start giving myself anxiety attacks freaking out over it.

Kind of like riding. Some people's first falls are horrible and they break bones and say it's the worst thing ever. Mine was silly, I fell off, bounced on the ground, was fine, got back on! No pain. :smile:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry... work and baseball have once again taken over my life! I carried the mints because they helped my tummy. They are low in calories and you can pop them all day long! I also ate bagels for lunch. I know you probably should eat the proteins and veggies but the bagels were the best meal for me because the bread was very helpful. 


I saw the post about the swimming suit. OMIGOSH... I still have mine. It was really cute, it was a light purple. I wasn't embarrassed to wear it at all until husband came home and kept saying he wanted fries... It took me a minute to realize he was referring to Grimace! Butthead....


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I just wanted to thank you for your honesty, and for including us on your journey!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

@farmpony84

The general belief is that grains are "bad for you". However, a lot of our grains, in whatever form they come in (bread, pasta, etc.) have been fortified. They actually have folic acid, among other things added to them. I find myself eating a lot of grains. I think that I just need the carbs, and the extra folic acid doesn't hurt. I trust my body (cravings) to tell me what I need. I do eat proteins and vegetables as well of course. But I would say that what I have been eating the most of is grains and fruit. I do trust my body like I said, because when I've had enough of something, I can't even bring myself to eat it! Pregnancy has also helped curb my sweet tooth that used to try to get out of control. I don't even have the desire to eat massive amounts of sugar.

Bagels are one of my favorite meals, anytime of the day lol. Especially with cream cheese, OR butter and jelly.
@Zexious

I originally started this thread to whine LOL! But I'm really enjoying everyone's input. It's so nice to have support from people who have been there, and even ones who haven't.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Omigosh... Try white cheddar cheese puffs.


That was the ONLY time I ever asked my husband to get me something. I was on my way home from work, sitting in DC traffic and I called him and asked him to have them ready when I got home. He said no. Can you believe it? HE SAID NO! I didn't whine or complain. I was like, I need them, I want them... I'll get them on my way home. Well, he ended up calling me from the store to find out what aisle they were on so he did go and get them. Must have felt guilty!


Those were the only thing I went nuts over... Oh and a blooming onion. Omigosh! I wanted one so bad, we went to outback and I ate the entire thing! And then on the way home, I made him pull over so I could puke it up and I remember how appalled he was when I told him it tasted just as good coming up as it did going down!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I tried to cp what was relevant but this pc is not cooperating. Know enough to inform yourself about what could go wrong. Trust your doctor knows his business to fix those things and prepare for your birth. Best advice I ever got and it was from the midwife overseeing my pregnancy. For me that meant plenty of fresh air, lots of squatting gardening. Gentle yoga and walking everywhere. A good birthing class and a doula. While I was an exception with a short (not even 2 hour) labor and no pain I feel any preparation you do helps your outcome.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

@farmpony84

Your post made me :rofl: ! Didn't your husband know to never say no to his pregnant wife? At least when it comes to food, my husband never denies me lol.

I've had a few things that have come back up that honestly didn't taste bad... I was disgusted by that myself though lol!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thought I would give an update.

Baby and I are doing well. Morning sickness isn't really a thing anymore, but I still have to eat slow when I first get up. Super healthy pregnancy and baby. I'm on the small side for 23 weeks, but again, super healthy! I definitely won't mind delivering an average sized baby vs. a very large one lol.

Finally got that ultrasound done. Baby is confirmed a girl! Funny how both DH and I knew all along. She is tentatively named Aria Elizabeth. That will be her name, unless we don't feel like it fits after she is here.

It was funny, in the ultrasound, she kept putting her hands in front of her face, and they almost couldn't get the gender because she kept her legs closed tight! LOL! I had no idea that a fetus could show so much personality. I'm definitely on the shy side, and DH was when he was a child, so it seemed like that trait was already coming through. Definitely feels more real, and I feel more attached, now that I've seen her little blurry likeness on the ultrasound.

She's also very active. She seems to have a lot of fun karate chopping mom. Those little kicks and punches get stronger everyday. In a way, I almost can't wait for her to get here. 

My horse, Shan, will be super happy about the baby being a girl. Shan loves all kids, but definitely seems to prefer girls over boys, women over men.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Love the name! My mom insists that I was the same way. She says they couldn't even check my gender because I looking like I was doing backflips lol


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Mine would ball up and move as far away as possible so all you ever got was spine. It took one tech chasing him with it so he had to keep moving. I really wish I would have stopped her but she kept saying she needed x,y and z.... if I had realized that she was just determined to get gender and the Dr had already told her not to worry as long as he was active I would have. It hurt my heart watching him try to get away.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

QtrBel said:


> Mine would ball up and move as far away as possible so all you ever got was spine. It took one tech chasing him with it so he had to keep moving. I really wish I would have stopped her but she kept saying she needed x,y and z.... if I had realized that she was just determined to get gender and the Dr had already told her not to worry as long as he was active I would have. It hurt my heart watching him try to get away.


Aaaaw. I couldn't like your post. :frown_color: The tech I had was nice. Gentle encouragement, but nothing aggressive. She ended up getting the gender by having me lay on my side and seeing from the bottom, because baby wouldn't open her legs. It is amazing to me how much they can sense and feel inside the womb.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that's a lovely name! it's a bit hard to say, transitioning from the 'a' (sound" of Aria, to the 'E' (eh sound) of Elizabeth. 

you could do a linked name, something like "Arabeth".


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I pronounce it ar-e-ah. I haven't had issues transitioning between the a and e, but it does take enunciation. "the big black bug bit the big black bear" lol. Elizabeth was actually the name of DH's beloved grandmother that helped raise him. I didn't know this when I picked the middle name, but after finding that out, it felt like it was meant to be.

I forgot to mention that since the ultrasound, DH is a lot more attached to baby. He makes it a point to talk into my belly at least once a day now. It's a little weird, but adorable. :rofl: I know that they can hear inside the womb, so it's not a totally out there thing to do. Just kinda odd. lol


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

My daughter wouldn't show us her face during the ultrasound. She kept turning away! Little stinker ... but we got all the other measurements the doctor wanted. 

With my son, I had to go back a second time for more ultrasounds because the tech could not get a couple measurements ... he just did not cooperate. It's what they do!

I've had friends unable to find out the gender of their baby on the first ultrasound visit. Babies don't always cooperate. ;-)

Glad everything is going well!


----------

